

Be Healthy - huzoorbux

Winter weather/new year start is here and habit of people to wakeup late is on peak, We all like to sleep late and awoke late. But for people who are very busy and don't get time to do their work properly. I have tested following methods which I suggested you to do. You will be surprise how quickly you will finish your whole week work in 3-4 days. Yes that is true. Even you will also get free time to do other stuff and developmenet of career too.<p>When you change you habit and awoke early morning instead of late, you get more time to do things. And due to our circadian rhythm which state when our body is peak to do something and when it require real sleep. We adjust our biological clocks.<p>So forget to sleep late in morning, and awoke at 6 a.m. than pray and do good exercise and start your office/study work.<p>Here are some tips to help you.
Plan Your Morning the Night Before-Having a plan laid out the day before made things much easier for me.  The first two days were a bit of a blur for the first 10 minutes.  Then I realized that I wrote exactly what I was supposed to be doing on a whiteboard.  I had the tasks numbered in order or importance so that, just in case I was less productive, the most important task would be completed.<p>Try to organize your morning so that the vital things are taken care of first.  Depending on how you operate, you may want to exercise first.  Or perhaps your prayer and meditation time should come first if that will be the most effective way to get you going.  For me, if I try to pray and meditate as soon as I get up, my thoughts tend to drift.  That is why I like to get up and be active first so that I am focused when I pray and meditate.<p>Have Something to Look Forward To-Writing in the mornings was an exciting change for me.  Before, when I would wake up later, I would have a good idea and then make a note of it so that I can go back to it.  But when I made writing a morning activity, that good idea was captured in its entirety.<p>If there is something that you enjoy doing or experiencing, move it to your morning routine.  For example, if you enjoy taking a bubble bath after work, take that bath in the morning.  It will add the same type of satisfaction that will be carried out throughout the day.<p>No Snooze, Ever-One of the rules I put into place for my experiment was the rule that I could not use the snooze button, ever!  When you hit the snooze on your alarm you are allowing your mind to wake up gradually.  This may slow down your productivity and energy.<p>As soon as you alarm goes off, take a deep breath, sit up straight and plant your feet on the floor.   Do this even if your eyes are not open yet.  I found that the best thing to do in the morning is to get moving before your mind even realizes how early it is.<p>Change Alarm Sounds-To keep from getting used to waking up the same way, I suggest changing alarm sounds.  I use my Blackberry alarm and there are several different ringtones available.  I have a backup alarm that is set to wake me up 15 minutes after my Blackberry alarm goes off.  The sound of that alarm is much louder and more annoying.  This gives me another reason to get up as soon as the first alarm goes off because I know if I don’t, the second alarm that sounds like an ambulance is driving through my bedroom will do it.<p>Hard to Reach Alarm-If you really have a problem getting out of bed in the morning I suggest placing your alarm away from your bed.   The sound will force you to get out of bed to manually turn off the alarm.  You are more likely to stay awake after getting up and taking action.<p>Routines Create a Habit-Create a habit of getting going by establishing a routine.  I found that morning routines are fairly easy to establish.  After Wednesday, I found that I was already beginning to create habits such as not hitting the snooze button and looking at my white board as soon as my eyes were open.  This routine should begin the night before and should include things that will make it easier for you to wake up such as going to bed at a certain time.<p>Know Your Body-Some people need 8 hours of sleep a night while others can do fine with 6.  During my week, I realized that I could do very well on 6 ½ hours of sleep.  Any less than that and I would need a power nap in the afternoon.  Find out how much sleep you really need to be effective.  Make sure that you are enough sleep so that you are not groggy and tired all day.<p>If you like email, you forward to others, if only person changed with this email, that is realy great.<p>Regards
======
addhen
Thanks for the tip. I kinda adapted to this routine and it working for me
effectively.

------
mazykhan
WOW these are great

